# Dawia pirate jig



## ajbigfish

I just brought a 90g dawia pirate jig and I am wondering what techniques are used. I am likely to fish in 40-60m off my dads boat for dhufish, snapper and other demersal fish. 
Thanks ajbigfish


----------



## avayak

That video looked like a setup. Cut to fish on with a sea on then cut to fish with lure in mouth in a sheltered spot.


----------



## johnny

try you tube..slow lift...slow wind,,inchiku,madai etc


----------

